# Italian citizenship (jure sanguinis)



## sas7394

Hello readers! I have a question regarding Italian citizenship through jure sanguinis. If there is anyone out there experienced with the process I'd love some advice or to hear your story.
Here's my situation: I am an American citizen living in France (not Italy in fact) but I am posting in the Italian forum because I imagine there's a better chance of finding someone with a similar situation in Italy rather than France. I live legally with temporary residence and a visa etc. I qualify for Italian citizenship from my mother's side of the family. I have already been told by the Italian consulate in Paris that I am eligible. The most difficult part of the process was getting Apostilles on several documents from two different states (California and New York). After receiving them by mail today I noticed that they do not specify for use in Italy. It was actually my mother in the US that requested all the documents for me. I told her to mention that they were for use in Italy but no where on the Apostilles does it say Italy. So to get to the point, my question is must my Apostilles specify for use in Italy when using the Apostilles in a place other than the US or not? 
I have an appointment on April 12th in Paris where I am expected to present all my documents with an Apostille attached to each. Now I am a bit concerned whether the Apostilles are going to be valid or not. 
Please help!


----------



## garypeg

How did your appointment go? I do not think you had any problems with the apostilles. I have an appointment in Philly in March. None of my apostilles mention Italy. It just so happens we are living in Courbevoie! Small world.

Did you get your citizenship yet? Did you apply for health care benefits here? That is something we expect to be doing within the next year assuming the appointment goes well.

Ciao!

Gary



sas7394 said:


> Hello readers! I have a question regarding Italian citizenship through jure sanguinis. If there is anyone out there experienced with the process I'd love some advice or to hear your story.
> Here's my situation: I am an American citizen living in France (not Italy in fact) but I am posting in the Italian forum because I imagine there's a better chance of finding someone with a similar situation in Italy rather than France. I live legally with temporary residence and a visa etc. I qualify for Italian citizenship from my mother's side of the family. I have already been told by the Italian consulate in Paris that I am eligible. The most difficult part of the process was getting Apostilles on several documents from two different states (California and New York). After receiving them by mail today I noticed that they do not specify for use in Italy. It was actually my mother in the US that requested all the documents for me. I told her to mention that they were for use in Italy but no where on the Apostilles does it say Italy. So to get to the point, my question is must my Apostilles specify for use in Italy when using the Apostilles in a place other than the US or not?
> I have an appointment on April 12th in Paris where I am expected to present all my documents with an Apostille attached to each. Now I am a bit concerned whether the Apostilles are going to be valid or not.
> Please help!


----------

